# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как почистить данные по лицензиям

## Arkadiy_B

Доброго дня.
есть легальная база, с ключами все такое. но эту базу выгружали в ДТ, и ставили на комп с ломаными ключами. после установки обратно на легальный сервак, в базе отображаются ключи которые стояли на ломаной машине. как их убрать??? где по ним  хранится инфа???

----------


## Наташа666

фирма 1с увидит ломалку - суд - посадят. Надо все снести и поставить заново

----------


## Наташа666

поспешите !

----------


## Сергей Лима

к стати, актуально.
Дело не в том, что увидят или нет, я готов поставить все легальное и купленное, но... где все это лежит? 
И да, 1с в суд не подаст. Бюджет-то не пострадал! А отмазку всегда можно придумать: система лицензирования засбоила, а делать надо срочно. Наш бизнес не должен страдать из-за глючного ПО 1с. Тем более, ВСЁ КУПЛЕНО!

----------


## lx80

Посмотреть пути к базам в ядре, про дублировать. Удалить 1с все ядры, и почистить пользователей. Как правило в программных файлов ломаная библиотека находиться

----------


## Arkadiy_B

на данный момент все стоит и стояло только лицензия. база была запущена на ломаном и вернули обратно(как правильно сказали в виду поломки сервера с легальным ПО). 
и что сейчас чистить?

----------


## lx80

Если система осталась прежняя, ключ лицензии действует и следов использования на другом пк в базе нет. Только может ругаться в начале при запуске копия для просмотра или перенос базы на другой пк. Ломается ядро, достаточно его удалить стандартным способом и удалить папку программных файлов 1с с номером версии ядра

----------


## lx80

Чистить не надо, если работает на лицензии. Только темпы у пользователей, чтоб меньше глюков было с 1с. Они не частые но бывают.

----------


## Наташа666

ну почему темы ? есть темы - мама дорогая вскрытая 1с на сто рабочих мест а лицензия на 10

----------


## Наташа666

заплатишь за девяносто !

----------


## lx80

И не только 1с, и так д.т.

----------


## Arkadiy_B

> Ломается ядро, достаточно его удалить стандартным способом и удалить папку программных файлов 1с с номером версии ядра


можно подробнее этот момент

----------


## lx80

Заплатит больше! Должен будет купить продукт который использовался! Плюс штраф в двойном размере за одну лицензию. Например базовая бухгалтерия примерно стоит около 5000 р, Должен купить в течение определенного времени, плюс штраф за нарушении лицензии в 2 раза около 10000 р. То есть продукт купили за около 15000 р. Так по всем продуктам которые установленные на пк. Еще надо обосновать использование бесплатных продуктов. Должны правильно оформлены в организации. Большинство не соблюдают или частично правила! Так же как и по персональным данным.

----------


## lx80

Можно, только в личной переписке!

----------


## mike.ds

Мне помогло вот это (базы файловые).



> Необходимо сделать следующее: 
> 1.	Создаём чистую базу. Выгружаем из текущий (рабочей) базы конфигурацию, cf файл и загружаем его в пустую базу. Смотрим лицензии, там должна быть всего одно, текущая. 
> 2.	В рабочей базе меню Администрирование – Выгрузка данных в сервис (флаг тех данные НЕ ставим). Получаем файл выгрузки. 
> 3.	В пустой базе, меню Администрирование – Загрузка данных из сервис. И загружаем

----------


## qerst

> Мне помогло вот это (базы файловые).


В 8.3 это точно не работает!!! Недавно проверил, все лицензии на "своих местах"...

----------

